# Failed to start sshd



## aadryaan94 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a problem with sshd. I try `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start`, or restart, but FreeBSD says 
	
	



```
"Failed to write core file for process sshd(error 14)
```

Please help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 29, 2013)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> I have a problem with sshd. I try `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start`, or restart, but FreeBSD says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which version of FreeBSD and SSH are you using?

Also; how exactly did you install SSH (if you did that is)?


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.1, and I don't install SSH.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2013)

There just is not enough information to tell what is going on.  Why is sshd(8) core dumping?  Why can't it write a core file?  Is it booting in single user mode?


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jun 29, 2013)

This is a virtual machine. I don't know why sshd is dumping core.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 29, 2013)

You really need to elaborate a _lot_ more than that. You're using a virtual machine; which software are you using? When FreeBSD has started and you log on, do you see any other weird messages in the logfiles besides this one?

Alas, after you logged on to the system try these commands and share the full output they give you:

`$ mount | grep "\ /\ "`
This may help us determine if your root directory hasn't been set read only.

`# sshd -T`
This will give you an entire list and possibly also some error messages. Put it all in here (remember the 'code' tags so that it becomes easier to read for us) and it might help us recognize something.

But apart from that there's not much to say about this yet.


----------



## igorino (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like some file/installation corruption for me, what about boot single user, mount / readonly and then fsck on it? `# fsck -y /`


----------



## throAU (Jul 9, 2013)

igorino said:
			
		

> Looks like some file/installation corruption for me, what about boot single user, mount / readonly and then fsck on it? `# fsck -y /`



If it is a virtual machine and you are experiencing corruption, I'd take the first step of verifying that the hardware is OK from your *host* OS.


----------

